# Blank Sales - One Time Only!



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

I have a few blanks that I will not be using to make knives from. 

The pettys are not profiled correctly for what I'm after so I rejected them. There's nothing wrong with these blanks besides I can't make my profile from them. They have a western full tang profile (currently over sized for shaping) but can be ground to a hidden tang easily, if desired, before heat treat.

The sujihikis have a perfect profile for my tastes but I'm no longer using the narrow Japanese style tang even on wa handles so these are just sitting collecting dust. They are heat treated yet are gray because they were sand blasted pre-Rc testing.

The gyuto has a slightly too flat of a profile that can be easily (if desired) corrected pre-blade grind. That's not the reason for this one going un-used though, it's the narrow Japanese style tang that I'm not using anymore. 


*These blanks are available for KKF members only that are non-pro/non-hobbyist knifemakers.* 


If interested in purchasing please shoot me a PM along with your Paypal email address & zip code (used for shipping calculation) and I'll follow up by sending you a Paypal invoice. Please make sure that your Paypal shipping address is correct because what address that is sent to me with your payment will be the shipping address that I will use.


Prices *DO NOT* include shipping!

Qty. 4 - 160mm Petty, 3/32" thick, O-1, annealed (not heat treated) - $25 each

Qty. 2 - 300mm Sujihiki, 3/32" thick, O-1, Heat Treated w/Cryo to Rc 60-61 - $55 each

Qty. 1 - 240mm Gyuto, 3/32" thick, O-1, Heat Treated w/Cryo to Rc 60-61 - $50 each


Thanks! 
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

Both sujis are SOLD


----------



## mkriggen (Jul 31, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Both sujis are SOLD



Damn:curse:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

Gyuto is SOLD


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 31, 2013)

I looked at those and thought 'Oh, nice' and then realized I wouldn't have a clue what to do with them... Glad somebody else does.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> I looked at those and thought 'Oh, nice' and then realized I wouldn't have a clue what to do with them... Glad somebody else does.
> 
> Stefan




You'd just make a pile 'O rust out of them. :lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

Only the pettys remain.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2013)

Two pettys SOLD



Only 2 pettys remain!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 3, 2013)

2 petty blanks still available!


----------

